# UTC & HT Reunion



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

To all Ex UTC & HT lads out there....there is a reunion night out planed for Thursday 3rd June 2010 at the Merchant Navy Club in Hull at 1900.
Bring your sea sick pills and a rope......just in case you need a tow home.


----------



## Joe w (Mar 17, 2008)

Long time between last one and this. Thats if I haven't missed any in between Alan, the one I went too was down Beverly Road and John Noble was involved sorting it out. That one was attended by a good turn out hopefully you will get the same .
A few of the guys have crossed the bar since that one .
If I am home count me in. 
Cheers


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Joe, Long time since I have had a yarn with you, think I was cabbin last time.......I'm just the messenger this time, Pete Bass is doing all the organizing, think he has some transport laid on for the ones that are finding it difficult to get there... No doubt he will let every one know well before the date.Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## decky74 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi Allan, all being well my old man, charlie noble, and myself will be there, he is coming down from ***bria on the 30th of may for a week, should be some good yarns, all the best , dave.


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks Dave, Like I said Pete Bass is the ringmaster on this one as he was on the last one....still I will pass all messages on to him. Looking forward to it.


----------



## roddy (Mar 5, 2006)

ALLAN WILD said:


> Hi Joe, Long time since I have had a yarn with you, think I was cabbin last time.......I'm just the messenger this time, Pete Bass is doing all the organizing, think he has some transport laid on for the ones that are finding it difficult to get there... No doubt he will let every one know well before the date.Look forward to seeing you there.


Gear streamed ready to take up the slack.


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

Roddy,
Many a salvage job sorted out behind a pint in Manny Arms, I've nearly had my head taken off many times in there with all the tow ropes flying around. Remember Alan the landlord behind the bar pulling the bridle down.
I'll be in the Merch Club if I'm home in July


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

Hope you can make it Ray


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

roddy said:


> Gear streamed ready to take up the slack.


Was you thinking of coming through for it Rod?


----------



## roddy (Mar 5, 2006)

Might have to slip the gear , but will try Allan.

Roddy


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

Do Your best Rod.....would be nice to see you again.


----------

